# 10 month old biting hair off of his right rear leg



## Ranidad (May 11, 2011)

This has been an ongoing oddity that we noticed a couple of months ago. We he walks away from you it is clear that his right rear leg doesn't have as much fur. We do notice that he seems to bite/groom that area more than others but far from incessantly. It is the only place where this occurs or has ever occurred. 

Is anyone familiar with this situation and have any suggestions for causes/solutions? He just looks funny with one skinny leg.

Thanks


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

It actually sounds like a food allergy to me. And, yes, they can chew on just one leg, one paw, etc. My littles have an allergy to chicken. It could also be boredom. I don't know if you have fleas or chiggers in your neck of the woods, but that could also be a cause. Just a couple of thoughts.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

sounds like something that should be looked at by your vet... Keep us posted!!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I think I remember a few months ago there was a dog with the exact same issue-had chewed most of the hair off one leg. If you do a search for it, you should be able to find the thread. I think it was allergies.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. First of all have you seen a vet.? These things can be an allergy , a bite , an infection , stress or many other possibilities. That's where I would start first. It can start from something physical that is bothering your dog and sometimes even after the condition goes away, your dog can still lick or bite at the area. It can become a compulsive disorder. See your vet first. I have an article that talks a bit about this sort of thing ,and how to approach it ,if you want to email me at [email protected]


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

My girl Misty bites the bottom of her left and right front foot, for her it is an Allergy, food has been ruled out and it is most probably a inhalant allergy, for now we have it controled but it is not peak allergy season yet, so this is on going. If it turns out to be only seasonal we will stay on a treat it seasonally course, but if not, we will do allergy testing.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Cassie bites the hair off one rear leg also. You can tell she bites it as you can see the very short hairs. We are not sure if it is allergies or stress related. I don't see her doing it often, and it does seem to be getting a little better right now. We call her "chicken foot". Please check with your vet. I did, and they were not very concerned, but I did change food and have some tests done just in case.


----------

